# Convert ceiling lights to LED



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Another member asked me how to convert ceiling lights to LED, since (_particularly the older_) fluorescent tubes gobble up the Amperes. 8O

This YouTube video explains it very clearly. You may not find an exact plug-in replacement LED panel as shown, but even if you have to install a new socket for the LED it's just as simple.

(No matter what type or style of ceiling light you have, the principle is just the same.)






Hope this is useful

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93650-.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Zeb, very useful.

I can now complete total LEDization of all my lighting in the van. 
The double d's were never used because of the drain on the battery.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93650-.html


It's OK for you youngsters! 8O

I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast!! :lol:

Thanks - The video gives exactly the same guidance, but maybe a bit easier to see exactly what is being done and the routing of the wires.

Dave


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i've not watched the video, but an easy way to change your ceiling lights to LED without the need to get adapters etc is to remove all of the existing fitting from within the light unit and then just use strip LED within it and just connect straight to the existing 12v system. 

Easy peasy lemon squeezey


----------

